# Chessie Pups - Photos



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Thought you all might like to see a few photos of my Chessie pups.... They'll be in their new homes by next weekend (Tiki had 6 pups). They are 6 1/2 weeks old in these photos.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Very nice looking Tim.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

They look like bear cubs when they are so little.....


----------

